# Complete ambulance company being auctioned



## looker (Feb 9, 2014)

Got email today about this ambulance company auction, appears that everything is being auctioned. 

http://www.vanhornauctions.com/good-shepherd-ambulance.html


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 10, 2014)

scrolling through the pictures I saw some equipment with other companies property tags on them... maybe CARE would like their backboards back...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2014)

$2 for the sombrero.


----------

